# [Wet Thumb Forum]-As a beginner...



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

which one of the two cameras below will yeild the best quality pictures of my aquariums and plants (quality being the best detailed and worthy of being posted on line)?

Sony DSC F707
Nikon Coolpix 4500


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

You can't go wrong with Nikon. The 4500 is the same camera I have.


----------

